# FM2+ motherboards for AMD steamroller machines



## Akira (Dec 21, 2013)

So, I put off my plans to make a whole new rig for the next-gen when I saw the benchmarks for the upcoming AMD KAVERI(A10-7850K and A10-7700K)which will be released January 14,2014.

Unlike Piledriver, which could only decode four instructions per module per cycle (and topped out at eight instructions for a quad-core APU), Steamroller can decode four instructions per core or 16 instructions per quad-core module. That's going to almost double performance in and of itself. 

It's clock speeds aren't very good, but the 512GCN processors(almost equivalent to HD 7750) and HSA more than make up for it. It also has AMD TrueAudio tech inbuilt, so finally, we may be seeing the custom APUs of XBox1 and PS4 for the PC 

But there might be a slight problem. We don't know yet whether Kaveri will support the new Crossfire DMA engine that improves the *R9 290X(which I plan on getting)* and R9 290's performance in multi-GPU mode. Another thing, with a base tag of $150, for a _kanjoos-makhichoos_ that leaves little room for the new FM2+ motherboards, which I couldn't really get a hold on.

Now, I wanna know whether the new FM2+ tech will be available in the 3-5k range. Because at this point, not getting the next generation of Processors just because you wanted to save a couple thousand bucks is just plain stupid.

BTW, take a look at this awesome trailer. AMD really knows how to market their stuff


----------



## icebags (Dec 22, 2013)

^is that tron 2 trailer inspired by star wars E1 ?


----------



## Akira (Dec 22, 2013)

Not really, just showcasing custom Jaguar APUs of the consoles and the Kaveri. Also, the Designers of this trailer were also behind Halo 4 and Mass Effect 3 trailers(Take Earth Back is one of the best game trailers of all time).

Also, I learned that they are shipping Fm2+ motherboards as soon as New Years' eve. Already Flipkart and Snapdeal have put up an Asrock Extreme6. At Snapdeal, its almost 9400/-. Ridiculous


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 22, 2013)

FM2+ Motherboards are already available but Kaveri will be released on 14th,Jan,2014 and will be available in US from March and in India might be after 1-2 months.So its better to go for AM3+ or 1150 but if you can wait then its OK.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 22, 2013)

^Just to confirm,@bavusani,is the Kaveri APU socket FM2+ ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 22, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^Just to confirm,@bavusani,is the Kaveri APU socket FM2+ ?



Yes it is.


----------

